# [LOCALES, FIREFOX] codificacion de caracteres UTF8 (solved)

## sefirotsama

=================================================

EDITADO A POSTERIORI

===================================================

Ver post con la solución al final del hilo o clicando aquí

====================================================

MENSAJE ORIGINAL SIN MODIFICACIONES NI CORREGIR NADA

====================================================

A ver... estoy un poco quemado con esto... no puedo ver correctamente accentos eÃ±es ni caracteres especiales en firefox (en especial los de este foro), pero si escribirlos yo, aunque cuando los escribo yo (contrastando con inodoro_pereya) no me los podeis ller correctamente.

```
Por ejemplo (vocales mÃ¡s "y") todo en minuscula:

aeiouy ----> sin nada especial

Ã¡Ã©Ã­Ã³ÃºÃ½ ----> accento

Ã Ã¨Ã¬Ã²Ã¹  ----> accento abierto (no existe en castellano), la "y" no puede

Ã¢ÃªÃ®Ã´Ã»  ----> accento circumflejo (tipico frances), la "y" no puede

Â´`^   -----> tildes sin letras ni nada especial

Ã±Ã§&    -----> carcateres ---> como la "enye" y la "C trencada" y otras cosas

!"Â·$%/()=?Â¿Â¡'ÂºÂª\|@#~Â¬[]{};,.:-_ ----> carcteres especiales
```

Todo esto yo lo veo correctamente pero (por lo que me han dicho) vosotros no lo podeis ver correctamente.

He seguido las guias de localizaciÃ³n y la de UTF8 y me costÃ³ mucho configurar el teclado en castellano.

 */etc/locale.gen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en_US ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ...

 

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="............ unicode nls ...................."
> 
> LINGUAS="ca es es_ES en"
> ...

 

Si alguien no sabe los que es unicode y/o nls:

```
sefirot@localhost ~/video/Anime $ euse -i unicode nls

global use flags (searching: unicode nls)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] unicode - Adds support for Unicode

[+  D ] nls - Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

local use flags (searching: unicode nls)

```

Queria configurar la localizaciÃ³n para el catalÃ¡n o (almenos) espaÃ±ol en catalunya (variaciÃ³n del caracter "Â·" y la "c trencada").

He seguido guias he hecho muchas cosas... pero ahora y ano sÃ© que mÃ¡s puedo hacer salvo recurrir a vosotros. Por favor ayuda!

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola sefirotsama, efectivamente los acentos y las eñes no te aparecen correctamente en el foro.

Tengo configurada la localización en catalán con utf8 y todo me aparece perfectamente, tanto en la consola, como gnome, firefox, openoffice, etc. (Imagino que mis post se ven correctamente en el foro   :Shocked:  )

Mira este post y veras como tengo mis ficheros de configuración:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-555367-highlight-.html

Compáralos con los tuyos a ver si ves donde esta el problema.

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

En firefox, en el menú ver -> codificación de caracteres, aunque mi sistema sea utf8, debo seleccionar ISO-8859-1, sino me aparecen miles de rombos con un ? adentro (imagino que debido a esto mis post se codificarán en ISO-8859-1)

Y veo bien los post de mayoría..

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> En firefox, en el menú ver -> codificación de caracteres, aunque mi sistema sea utf8, debo seleccionar ISO-8859-1, sino me aparecen miles de rombos con un ? adentro (imagino que debido a esto mis post se codificarán en ISO-8859-1)
> 
> Y veo bien los post de mayoría..
> 
> SAludos

 

Esto es debido a que estos foros no usan utf8, por tanto, si tu navegador no puede detectar bien la codificación y cambiarla sobre la marcha por algún motivo, entonces necesitas cambiarla tú. iso-8859-15 (o -1) debería funcionar bien en estos foros (español e inglés, para los demás subforos con alfabetos distintos el charset correspondiente será distinto).

En konqueror, por ejemplo, no hay problema ninguno. Prácticamente todo se ve bien sea la codificación la que sea, siempre que tengas una versión reciente de konqueror y todas las fuentes necesarias para hacer las substituciones).

----------

## Annagul

Efectivamente, los mensajes de sefirotsama en el foro estaban empezando a ser famosos   :Wink: 

Para aportar un poco de luz sobre el asunto, me gustarí­a decir que si especificamos la codificación de esta misma página como UTF-8 los mensajes de sefirotsama SÍ se leen bien, mientras que los de los demáss (incluí­do el texto generado por phpBB) aparecen los típicos cuadrados en aquel carácter "extraño". Aunque phpBB genera las páginas como ISO-8859-1, es como si los mensajes de sefirotsama "atravesaran" la configuración del sistema (?) para prevalecer en UTF-8   :Shocked: 

Yo también tengo una pequeña batalla con la configuración del lenguaje (aunque no tengo ningún problema serio, únicamente pequeñas incomodidades sin importancia), y tengo pendiente estudiar más a fondo el asunto para terminar de entenderlo. Espero que este hilo sirva para aclarar algunos conceptos, y que personas con más conocimientos (¿6thpink?) nos aporten un poco de luz sobre el tema  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

EDITO: Por casualidad, al enviar este mensaje al foro, la codificación de mi navegador (Konqueror 3.5.5) estaba establecida manualmente en UTF-8 (olvidé corregirla después de comprobar lo que al principio comenté), y al revisar lo publicado, ¡descubro que mis palabras estaban afectadas por el mismo extraño virus que sefirotsoma! ¿Nos acercamos un poco a la solución del problema? sefirotsoma, ¿cómo tienes establecida la codificación en tu navegador? Intenta que sea "detectar automáticamente" o algo parecido: en Konqueror, bajo el menú Ver, tengo "Especificar codificación"-->"Detección automática"-->"Europeo occidental".

Espero que te sirva.

----------

## i92guboj

Como ya dije, los foros de gentoo no soportan UTF8, cualquier cosa posteada con ese charset se verá mal si se usan caracteres que no estén dentro de iso-8859. En inglés, eso importa poco, en otro lenguages el problema es simplemente una molestia no muy importante (como el nuestro), en otros, como el ruso o el chino, seguro que la cosa es bastante más chunga.

Si tu browser soporta detección automática y ésta realmente funciona (no se si es el caso de firefox, porque no lo uso), entonces eso debería bastar. Si no, tendrás que ponerla en iso-8859 o europeo occidental según el caso para estos foros al menos.

El tema de implantar utf8 en los foros se ha comentado más de una vez, y supongo que llegado el momento se hará, pero el problema como siempre es que hay muchas cosas que hacer y poca gente para repartirse el curro. La migración de la base de datos a utf8 en sí no creo que suponga gran problema, mysql puede hacer eso fácilmente, al menos por mi experiencia. En realidad, supongo que el problema más grande estará en el motor del foro, por una u otra razón.

----------

## i92guboj

Ã¡Ã©Ã­Ã³Ãº  :Razz: 

Si uso konqueror con charset manual fijo a unicode (utf8), entonces puedo leer los mensajes de sefirotsama bien, y por contra, vereis como mis mensajes aparecen mal.

Si uso utf8, ademÃ¡s, tampoco se ven bien los acentos de las palabras del foro, como "Ãndice del foro" y "Todas las horas estÃ¡n en GMT + 1 Hora". Esto confirma lo que os dije, el foro no soporta utf8, sino iso-8859.

----------

## lluisparcet

Efectivamente, yo también tengo puesto ISO-8859-1 como configuracion de carácteres por defecto en firefox.

Saludos.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *ekz wrote:*   

> En firefox, en el menú ver -> codificación de caracteres, aunque mi sistema sea utf8, debo seleccionar ISO-8859-1, sino me aparecen miles de rombos con un ? adentro (imagino que debido a esto mis post se codificarán en ISO-8859-1) 

 

Tenia el firefox con UTF-8 por defecto, tan buena publicidad que tenia el UTF8,... ¡PUES TOMA UTF8 POR UN TUBO!

La solución ha sido cambiar la codificación a 8559-15, aunque estoy probando la detección automática como universal (no hay opción europea) y de momento va bien en este foro y el resto.

En todo caso con esto ya soluciono el problema de este foro (y el resto de foros del mundo phpBB o lo que sea también).

Supongo que ahora se me leen bien los mensajes no?

Pruebas varias por si acaso

```

aeiouy

áéíóúý

àèìòù

âêîôû

ñç&

`+'^

!"·$%%&&/()=?¿¡'ºª\|@#~¬,.-_:;{}][
```

Si alguien confirma que se ve bien postearé una solución paso a paso para aquellos que les ocurra lo mismo puedan solucionarlo facilmente.

Ahora ya he dejado de ver el rombo con un interrogante en el interior de firefox (al no detectar un carácter muestra eso).

 *Annagul wrote:*   

> Efectivamente, los mensajes de sefirotsama en el foro estaban empezando a ser famosos  
> 
> [...]
> 
> es como si los mensajes de sefirotsama "atravesaran" la configuración del sistema (?) para prevalecer en UTF-8   )

 

Me parto, no sabia que pasara esto conmigo, xDDD Mister UTF-8, xDDD

 *lluisparcet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mira este post y veras como tengo mis ficheros de configuración:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-555367-highlight-.html
> ...

 

El post solicitado no existe.

----------

## sefirotsama

SOLUCIÓN

 *ekz wrote:*   

> En firefox, en el menú ver -> codificación de caracteres, aunque mi sistema sea utf8, debo seleccionar ISO-8859-1, sino me aparecen miles de rombos con un ? adentro (imagino que debido a esto mis post se codificarán en ISO-8859-1)

 

Ahora los únicos problemas de lectura en mis mensajes serán errores tipográficos y ortográficos, xD

Para eso en firefox se puede solucionar clicando aquí, aunque ya es un problema personal de cada forero.

EXPLICACIÓN

Por cierto, como es que solamente me pasaba en este foro? Solución (previa):

Miremos la cabecera del codigo HTML de este foro:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html dir="ltr">

<head>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html">

<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css">
```

No indica ningún tipo de codificación. En cambio si miro la de otra pagina web y de otros foros phpBB encuentro dentro de la etiqueta HEAD cosas como esta:

```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
```

Lo cual explica el motivo de la detección automática (en este caso previamente indicada) de firefox en según que paginas.

Al estar por defecto UTF8 en mi firefox y no estar indicado en el código HTML la codificación del foro enviaba UTF-8 a saco y en el formulario supongo que lo codificaba a lo "más" equivalente posible en 8559-15.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *ekz wrote:*   En firefox, en el menú ver -> codificación de caracteres, aunque mi sistema sea utf8, debo seleccionar ISO-8859-1, sino me aparecen miles de rombos con un ? adentro (imagino que debido a esto mis post se codificarán en ISO-8859-1)  
> 
> Tenia el firefox con UTF-8 por defecto, tan buena publicidad que tenia el UTF8,... ¡PUES TOMA UTF8 POR UN TUBO!
> 
> 

 

Eh eh eh jeje, que utf8 no es el culpable. Sino los foros que no lo soportan  :Razz: 

Por ejemplo, para nosotros, pasar de utf8 es fácil, para un ruso también, el problema es cuando tienes que leer inglés, español y ruso en un mismo foro. En nuestro caso, como da casualidad de que teniendo iso-8859-1(5) podemos leer en inglés y español, pues utf8 nos importa un carajo. Pero si un ruso quiere postear en el subforo de su idioma y también en el inglés, tiene que estar cambiando la maldita codificación, cosa que no sería necesaria si los foros de Gentoo usaran utf8.

 *Quote:*   

> Supongo que ahora se me leen bien los mensajes no?
> 
> Pruebas varias por si acaso
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sin duda lo más bonito que me han dicho en la vida  :Razz:   :Embarassed: 

Fuera bromas, si, ahora se ve todo perfecto  :Smile: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> SOLUCIÓN

 

Holy shit!!! Veo el acento en la O en un post de sefirotsama!!!

Sabia que en llegaria el glorioso momento tarde o temprano, jeje...

Ya que estamos... Y para pasar de UTF a ISO el navegador Opera? Googlearia un poco pero hoy me levante vago.

----------

## Annagul

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya que estamos... Y para pasar de UTF a ISO el navegador Opera? Googlearia un poco pero hoy me levante vago.

 

No hace falta googlear, mira entre en la barra de menú de Opera y ahí estará (no uso Opera, no sé decirte dónde exactamente)

----------

## Stolz

sefirotsama, mis ojos agradecen que lo hayas solucionado  :Smile: 

----------

## Annagul

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> sefirotsama, mis ojos agradecen que lo hayas solucionado 

 

 :Laughing:  Creo que todos compartimos esa opinión.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> sefirotsama, mis ojos agradecen que lo hayas solucionado 

 

Bueno... aún hay hilos que están abiertos con mensajes míos y su acentos ^_^U

Pero bueno ahora ya esta listo el tema ^^

Para migrar los foros solo hay de decirle a MySQL que convierta los mensajes guardados y asegurarse que phpBB ponga esto en el <HEAD>:

```
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
```

Por cierto como los foros no tienen esta dichosa linea en la cabecera, a la que me despisto vuelvo a escribir UTF8 así que ... En fin pues eso. Que alegría poder leer bien ahora vuestros mensajes (y cuando veo como quedaban los míos flipo, con razón habéis saltado corriendo a solucionarme lo, xD)

----------

## pcmaster

No sÃ© si podrÃ¡s leer bien Ã©ste mensaje que, que lo escribo con UTF-8.

El problema es que no todo el mundo escribe en UTF-8, algunos todavÃ­a quieren usar ISO-8859-1.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> No sÃ© si podrÃ¡s leer bien Ã©ste mensaje que, que lo escribo con UTF-8.
> 
> El problema es que no todo el mundo escribe en UTF-8, algunos todavÃ­a quieren usar ISO-8859-1.

 

Estos foros no soportan utf8, ese es el problema, y no otro. Por esta razÃ³n, debes poner tu browser en automÃ¡tico, on en iso-8859-1 (o 15), si no quieres complicar tu vida y la de los demÃ¡s. Konqueror y seamonkey son dos browsers que si estÃ¡n en automÃ¡tico no tienen problema para manejar las codificaciones, ya que las detectan bien y se ajustan a la de la pÃ¡gina actual. Imagino que muchos de los demÃ¡s son capaces de hacerlo tambiÃ©n.

Lo mÃ¡s seguro es que la mayorÃ­a de la gente vea mal tu mensaje, o si ve bien tu mensaje, entonces verÃ¡ mal la localizaciÃ³n del resto de posts y la del  foro en si. Porque el foro no estÃ¡ habilitado para utf8. La gracia de que el foro usara utf8 serÃ­a que uses el juego de caracteres que uses, todos deberÃ­an verse bien. Si el foro estuviera habilitado para utf8, podrÃ­amos ver y escribir en japonÃ©s, koreano, espaÃ±ol y ruso en esta misma pÃ¡gina sin problema alguno.

En resumen: utf8 bueno  :Razz: 

EDIT: Como podreis ver, seamonkey incluso ha adaptado el charset de mi post con el de la cita que he hecho. Así que también vereis caracteres marcianos en el mío ahora  :Razz: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> No sÃ© si podrÃ¡s leer bien Ã©ste mensaje que, que lo escribo con UTF-8.
> 
> El problema es que no todo el mundo escribe en UTF-8, algunos todavÃ­a quieren usar ISO-8859-1.

 

El problema es que el foro no tiene definido el uso UTF-8 por defecto en las etiquetas <html>, si así estubiera los browsers podrian identificarlo automáticamente sin problemas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   No sÃ© si podrÃ¡s leer bien Ã©ste mensaje que, que lo escribo con UTF-8.
> 
> El problema es que no todo el mundo escribe en UTF-8, algunos todavÃ­a quieren usar ISO-8859-1. 
> 
> El problema es que el foro no tiene definido el uso UTF-8 por defecto en las etiquetas <html>, si asï¿½ estubiera los browsers podrian identificarlo automï¿½ticamente sin problemas.

 

No es tan sencillo.

Esto no es html estÃ¡tico. PHP lo genera de forma dinÃ¡mica, y hay una base de datos de por medio. No es tan sencillo como cambier el header del html, hay que programar  :Razz: 

----------

